# BXA Tool Holder on AXA QCTP



## Cr23484 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi everyone,
My BXA tool holders, when shimmed with aluminum fits the wedge style AXA QCTP on my Logan 955, 11” swing lathe.
Is this a safe practice if they lock in nice and tight?
Thank you all in advance.
C


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Mar 16, 2019)

are your shimming the dove tail? I had about 3 AxA holders left after selling my smaller lathe and I used a carbide dovetail tool and inlarged the the dovetail to fit my BXA tool post.  BUT if you are shimming the wedge to the bxa seems like the aluminum would give and loose some rigidity I could be wrong because some people are using solid aluminum tool holders. see what others think


----------



## Cr23484 (Mar 16, 2019)

Ed ke6bnl said:


> are your shimming the dove tail? I had about 3 AxA holders left after selling my smaller lathe and I used a carbide dovetail tool and inlarged the the dovetail to fit my BXA tool post.  BUT if you are shimming the wedge to the bxa seems like the aluminum would give and loose some rigidity I could be wrong because some people are using solid aluminum tool holders. see what others think


Sorry, my bad.  It is a Piston style QCTP.
The shim is the size of the tool holder against the piston.
C


----------



## darkzero (Mar 16, 2019)

Safe practice? I personally wouldn't practice that. Not sure why one would even want to do this, import AXA holders are dirt cheap. There are probably reasons I can't think of right now. In a pinch I could understand but since practice was mentioned then it sounds like this is not a one time thing.

Generally people can get hurt or tool etc get damaged when you use the wrong tool for the job. I am a believer in that in most cases. But if it works for you...


----------



## Cr23484 (Mar 16, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Safe practice? I personally wouldn't practice that. Not sure why one would even want to do this, import AXA holders are dirt cheap. There are probably reasons I can't think of right now. In a pinch I could understand but since practice was mentioned then it sounds like this is not a one time thing.
> 
> Generally people can get hurt or tool etc get damaged when you use the wrong tool for the job. I am a believer in that in most cases. But if it works for you...


Thanks for the advice.  I had some larger tools that did not fit in the AXA, but fit in the BXA from CDCO.
Not worth it, so I will just stick with my AXA tool holders.
Thanks again,
C


----------



## darkzero (Mar 16, 2019)

Cr23484 said:


> Thanks for the advice.  I had some larger tools that did not fit in the AXA, but fit in the BXA from CDCO.
> Not worth it, so I will just stick with my AXA tool holders.
> Thanks again,
> C



Ah I see. They make oversized import holders now if you don't want to mill down shanks. AXA oversized holders will fit 5/8" shanks.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 17, 2019)

I think you deserve credit for thinking outside the box!


----------



## Buffalo21 (Mar 17, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Ah I see. They make oversized import holders now if you don't want to mill down shanks. AXA oversized holders will fit 5/8" shanks.



Dorian actually make them to accept a 3/4” shanked tool, the $90+ price is excessive, but they are available (I own two of them).

Over the last 10-15 years, I’ve milled out 200+ AXA blocks to accept 3/4” tools, I did them for a paper company that used AXA sized tool post to hold slitting knives, that had 19 mm shanks, on their paper machines. The knives, in the blocks were set up in a jig, then they could be changed out instantly, when dull. They never had a failure with any of the blocks, all sourced from CDCO. I also have 30+ of the blocks in the shop, holding various tools. Originally I milled the shank of 3 tools down, to fit the blocks, 2 of the tools broke and the remaining one bent. I’ll never cut a shank again, also why cut a $60+ tool, when I can cut a $10 block.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2019)

Buffalo21 said:


> Dorian actually make them to accept a 3/4” shanked tool, the $90+ price is excessive, but they are available (I own two of them).



Yep, Dorian makes what I call extreme oversized holders, 2 sizes up instead of just one. I have a couple of them in BXA (accepts up to 1"). Doesn't mean you can always use 2 sizes up though, it depends in the size of the lathe. I'm not a fan of them.

I posted about them a while back, at the end of the following post.









						Upgrading to a QCTP ....... advice please
					

I'm contemplating  replacing the old peg & wedge tool post on my old 10 inch throw lathe, currently I've been using  a Myford clamp and centre bolt but have found this unsatisfactory in that the nine inch long boring tool I was using  kept easing out of true from under the clamp, which ended up...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Cr23484 (Mar 17, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Ah I see. They make oversized import holders now if you don't want to mill down shanks. AXA oversized holders will fit 5/8" shanks.


Thanks for the advice Darkzero.  Had no idea they make oversized tool holders.
Amazon has 102xl for $15.12 and free shipping.
Same price for 101xl, but 6.98 extra for shipping.
Do the 101xl hold a square tool more secure the the v-bottom on the 102xl tool holder?
Thanks in advance,
C


----------



## jdedmon91 (Mar 17, 2019)

This is my collection of tools that I use on my Grizzly. Now these are for AXA 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2019)

Cr23484 said:


> Thanks for the advice Darkzero.  Had no idea they make oversized tool holders.
> Amazon has 102xl for $15.12 and free shipping.
> Same price for 101xl, but 6.98 extra for shipping.
> Do the 101xl hold a square tool more secure the the v-bottom on the 102xl tool holder?
> ...



Should be fine using larger tools. I would buy without the v-groove but if with the groove is cheaper......weird, they usually charge more for with the groove.


----------



## Cr23484 (Mar 17, 2019)

jdedmon91 said:


> This is my collection of tools that I use on my Grizzly. Now these are for AXA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim,
Very informative video.  You sure do have alot of axa toolholders and tools!
C


----------



## Cr23484 (Mar 17, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Should be fine using larger tools. I would buy without the v-groove but if with the groove is cheaper......weird, they usually charge more for with the groove.



Thanks darkzero,
They are both rhe same price at $15.12, but the 102 has added shipping of $6. , where the 101 has Prime free shipping.
I think I will by a couple of each.
Thanks again
C


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2019)

Cr23484 said:


> Thanks darkzero,
> They are both rhe same price at $15.12, but the 102 has added shipping of $6. , where the 101 has Prime free shipping.
> I think I will by a couple of each.
> Thanks again
> C



I see. I personally wouldn't buy with the V groove for an oversized holder. The largest boring bar I would put in one is 1/2", don't need an oversized holder for that. Bigger than 1/2" I use dedicated boring bar holders. But that's just my preference. Some people hate using v groove holders for boring bars all together.


----------



## Cr23484 (Mar 17, 2019)

darkzero said:


> I see. I personally wouldn't but with the V groove for an oversized holder. The largest boring bar I would put in one is 1/2", don't need an oversized holder for that. Bigger than 1/2" I use dedicated boring bar holders. But that's just my preference. Some people hate using v groove holders for boring bars all together.


That makes alot of sense.  I think I will stick to the holder without a V-groove.
Thanks again
C


----------



## Tozguy (Mar 18, 2019)

Cr23484 said:


> Sorry, my bad.  It is a Piston style QCTP.
> The shim is the size of the tool holder against the piston.
> C



Sounds like something I would do too although a shim in the dovetail, like a gib, would be my approach.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Mar 19, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Ah I see. They make oversized import holders now if you don't want to mill down shanks. AXA oversized holders will fit 5/8" shanks.


As if AXA proportioned lathe has power to push 5/8" holders or HSS. Plus AXA posts are only so tall, some buyers won't be able to  hit centerline.
IIRC, aluminum QC setups suitable for mini lathes, 8" or so home use-hard anodized.
Shimming with ferrous strip like strapping would be more successful. Mechanically, shimming is best in areas of largest contact.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 19, 2019)

Toolmaker51 said:


> Plus AXA posts are only so tall, some buyers won't be able to hit centerline.



Yep, that's exactly what I was talking about in my post above. In my link it's BXA but same thing. Dorian holders go up 2 sizes.


----------

